# Corn facing the grim reaper in most locals....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This years crop is looking disastrous in most locals.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...overy_for_corn/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Grim reaper already here. Took a ten county drive thru southwest Indiana yesterday to deliver innoculant, ag bags and bunker covers for corn silage and i dont think i past a field that will make over 50 bpa. Very disastrous here. Most fields are dying between blister and milk stage if they even get an ear.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bound to happen sooner or later, I have 4-5 acres on a hill top and sides out of a 30 acre field that is like a 50-50 mix of sand and pea gravel, it's done. Maybe 2 or 3 green leaves on the plant, rest of the field will follow in a week. But..this is always the first one to hurt if it doesn't rain practically weekly.


----------

